#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  verificar e trocar data no linux

## dboom

fala pessoal!!!!!!!!
já vi essa pergunta no forum antes, mas nao estou conseguindo encontrar novamente.

gostaria de saber como faço para verificar a data do sistema e como alterá-la
tbm como faço para alterar a data de um arquivo, (coloquei hj, mas quero q ele fique com data de sexta-feria (hehehehe))

valeu pela ajuda

"...the faith is not lost..."

----------


## Cyberfred

Verificar: # date
Alterar: # date -s AAAA/MM/DD ; date -s HH:MM:SS

agora pra alterar a data de um arquivo eu jah nao sei. Sei do seguinte...
se vc der um touch no arquivo ele muda pra data atual...
pode ser...
q se vc atrasar a hora do sistema, e fizer:
# touch arquivo

e depois voltar a hora normal...
pode ser q func.

Falows.;

----------

